# Possible venue for Dundee meet



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well by pure coincidence we have just taken possession of the keys to a unit which would be perfect for the recently mentioned Dundee meet, a few pics of it: -



















And the interior



















The unit has both power and water and is located midway between Dundee and Perth and is literally within 40seconds of the dual carraigeway so very easy to find and there's parking for oh a lot of cars, it also has an area to the side which would good for a BBQ here's a pic of that: -










So just have to pick a date and that's that :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

That looks awesome!

Would love a trip up there for a meet. Whats the plans for it?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats well impressive Bryan!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Ooh, I can feel another trip coming up


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm coming up to piperdam in October Bryan, I'll have to pop in and say hello.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Robbieben said:


> I'm coming up to piperdam in October Bryan, I'll have to pop in and say hello.


It's a date Robbie....be great to see you again and Piperdam's on the doorstep :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

You'd need to be careful reversing out that place on a dark night Bryan, it looks like a nasty wee drop there. Thats some size of a unit, is it part of an old mill or something?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> You'd need to be careful reversing out that place on a dark night Bryan, it looks like a nasty wee drop there. Thats some size of a unit, is it part of an old mill or something?


Part of a farm Dean, it used to be a milking shed which is handy cause that means it has a natural run on it for water getting away and there's also drainage ready installed 

As for reversing, there's no need to reverse just drive in and drive out but if you did, it looks tight but really there's plenty of room but some sort of barrier just to be on the safe side might be an idea though :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Part of a farm Dean, it used to be a milking shed which is handy cause that means it has a natural run on it for water getting away and there's also drainage ready installed


Why would you need drainage for storing all those michelin tires?? lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave did mention you two had found a place to store his scrap panels :doublesho

That looks cracking, might have to breach the border for a visit at some point


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Dave did mention you two had found a place to store his scrap panels :doublesho
> 
> That looks cracking, might have to breach the border for a visit at some point


Well we'll have plenty of space for scrap panels that's for sure :thumb:.........and yeah pop over the border anytime be great to see you........just let us know and we'll get you a day pass eh 

And Graeme no tyres there it isn't big enough 

Bryan


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

as per PM Bryan, looks like a great spot. and it'll look brand new again with a coat of paint.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Thats well impressive Bryan!


Yeah we're really pleased with it Neil it doesn't come any better straight off the bat that's for sure :thumb: and the location is perfect aswell.....handy, easy to find, quiet and everything to hand like water, electricity, drainage, lighting and during the day there's no need to use the strip lights cause with all the windows it's plenty light enough which is good.......just spot on really :thumb:

And fortunately as it stands it's perfectly presentable so we don't have the sort of work that Harry had with his unit 

Bryan


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

blr123 said:


> And fortunately as it stands it's perfectly presentable so we don't have the sort of work that Harry had with his unit
> 
> Bryan


you're not getting off that easily!! if i had to do it then so will you! :thumb: it's called karma and is part of what has kept me going through the whole refurb. i figured that someone somwhere will be going through the same cr4p as me. :lol: and eventually, the good karma will make an appearance - fingers crossed ay.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The Autowerks said:


> you're not getting off that easily!! if i had to do it then so will you! :thumb: it's called karma and is part of what has kept me going through the whole refurb. i figured that someone somwhere will be going through the same cr4p as me. :lol: and eventually, the good karma will make an appearance - fingers crossed ay.


:lol: yeah but we don't have to make any alterations or anything like that just a lick of paint and that should be that........so where's your painter then eh LOL!!

Bryan

PS PM answered


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

blr123 said:


> And Graeme no tyres there it isn't big enough
> 
> Bryan


I wont stop chasing you for some free tires no matter how many times you tell me you cant mwahaha :devil:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds good to me, perth is but a jog down the road for me now.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave is going to be putting up a thread about a meet at the unit so it won't be too long, hopefully we'll see you there :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

looks really good guys. Great location by the sounds of it.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

*date?...*

thats the perfect venue id say. what day suits most people? weekends i take it? sat or sunday? maybe weekend of 17th aug? i dont know how ppl will find that date..just thought id throw one in to keep the ball rolling!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A cracking unit for sure, really looking forward to filling it with scrap panels for a series of detailing product and technique testing! 

Re: meet - let me get the wax test completed and I'll organise a Dundee detailing meet, complete with BBQ!


----------

